# Bachmann "Buddy L" motor question



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a Bachmann "Buddy L" set that stopped working a while back. Today I started tearing into it and believe I have figured out that the motor is shot. Even with direct DC power to the motor it does nothing. I am looking to get a replacement and have a few questions.
1 - Is there a model number somewhere on this motor? I can't find one.
2 - Will the new motor come with the worm gear on the shaft or will I have to figure out how to get that off and onto the new one.
3 - There is some sort of capacitor or resistor between the contact poles will that come on the new motor as well?
4 - Where can I order the replacement motor

As always, thanks for your help.

Todd


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Don't know if it matters or not but it is a 2-6-2 loco. 

Thanks


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

never mind... evidenlty the loco was not made by Bachmann, it was made by a company called J. Loyd? that is aparently not in business any more.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Weren't these made by a few different makers, or at least sold under a few names?


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

The same are also sold under the 'Keystone' brand. 
Tenders and cars are a close copy of bachmann, some have more detail. 
Locomotive has horrible wheel treads/flanges and is notorious for failing. 
The tender sound is not too bad though for a cheapy.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1. Doubtful
2. I think it will be hard to get exact replacement part, so no
3. Doubtful but don't worry about it, not necessary to good running (reduces electrical interference)
4. I'd measure the motor and shaft diameter and see what you find close by Googling.

Regards, Greg


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

I have replaced a couple of BuddyL motors with Bachmann Big Hauler motors. The way it works is this, send me your motor with it's worm gear. I will remove the worm and place it exactly on the Bachmann motor where it was on the Buddy L motor. $5.00 for as new a motor as I have (most I do with this kind of swap have never been run). Add $5.00 for shipping. Keep the little fan blade, doesn't do much anyway.


Barry's Big Trains
P.O. Box 1119
Tolleson, AZ 85353-1103

623-936-6088

Barry - BBT


----------

